# How to hook three TVs up to one sat box?



## tagheuer (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi

I am brand new here and want to switch from Comcast to Directv.

Here is my only concern. I have one main tv upstairs living room that I will have a dedicated sat box for (HD/DVR).

Then I have three tvs in the finished basement, but I don't really want to have to lease 3 extra boxes every month because that eats up all my savings.

I don't care about watching different programs on the 3 tvs in the basement, I would only be watching one TV at a time, and I don't care if they are all limited to watching the same channel at the same time.

I read the FAQ on how to hook up multiple TVs and guess I don't quite fully understand it.

Two of my TVS have HDMI and Component, the third older TV only has s-video (and coax of course).

So the current sat boxes have two outputs, one for HDMI and one for component? It is my understanding I can use these two outputs to push two TVs simultaneously, same channel of course, correct?

I was looking for something like a coaxial cable TV switch, A/B/C, that I could just switch depending upon which TV i'm watching, but can't seem to find any. (I understand I can't split the signal, and I'm not trying to do this).

Can anyone tell me whether its possible to push three TVs from one sat box, and how I need to wire it? I'm open to any suggestions.

Alternatively, if I can't push three TVs, can I simply push two from one box, one using HDMI output and other using Component output?

Thanks so much.


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry, a related question....maybe I'm making this too complicated. The HD box currently available from directv has the following outputs listed below. So, can I just run my 3 tvs off one box, limited to same channel? That is exactly what I want to do, and the FAQ for hooking up multiple tvs seems to say all the outputs on these boxes are active at the same time, and can all be used simultaneously with no signal loss...but it looks like the FAQ might relate to older boxes...

Video Outputs 
1 HDMI
1 Component (YPbPr)
1 S-Video
2 Composite (RCA)


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

try this: http://www.smartvm.com/Video-Splitters-C1292.htm


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

What you have to do is:
Find the splitter where Comcast cable comes into your home. There will be one wire coming from the outside. You disconnect that one cable...cable.
Then, at the output from your receiver you install a modulator and or splitter. One of the poles on the splitter is used to connect to the TV being served by the receiver. The other pole runs to the splitter you found...the one that serves the other TVs.
The modulator is a component ( from around $10.00 up, up, up!) that allows you to plug in component lines and run coax out...a wire converter...a magic box to make different plug types work. Some have buttons to select ports others just let you plug in stuff.
The DTV tech can help with this. He probably will not have a modulator...or splitters on his truck.

Joe


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks! It looks like I could buy the HDMI splitter to power two TVs from one box...(same channel of course) Its $66.

So is the FAQ wrong, about being able to use the HDMI and component outputs simulataneously on the sat box to push the same channel to 2 TVs?


----------



## soccergrunt (Nov 17, 2005)

All of the video outputs are active at the same time. If you want to run the cables, you can feed each TV from a different output. One from HDMI, one from component and one from S-video. I currently do this with my DVR in the livingroom hooked up via component to the TV. Then I run HDMI to my bedroom and composite to my basement. I use separate remotes with an infrared remote extender to contol the DVR. You can use the DirecTV RF remote as well, but would need to carry it around.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

tagheuer said:


> Thanks! It looks like I could buy the HDMI splitter to power two TVs from one box...(same channel of course) Its $66.
> 
> So is the FAQ wrong, about being able to use the HDMI and component outputs simulataneously on the sat box to push the same channel to 2 TVs?


soccergrunt is right. I'm not sure why you want to use all those switches and splitters. All output are active all the time, just like the FAQ says. Just run HDMI to one, component (plus audio) to another and modulated cable over RF (or composite) to your SD set. How big are all these tv's? If they aren't very big, I'd take the easy way out and use existing cable to all of them and live with SD. Then I'd buy a couple more D* RF remotes off ebay so you don't have to carry the same one around. I got one for $4.50 shipped the other day.

My 2 cents.


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 15, 2010)

mdavej said:


> soccergrunt is right. I'm not sure why you want to use all those switches and splitters. All output are active all the time, just like the FAQ says. Just run HDMI to one, component (plus audio) to another and modulated cable over RF (or composite) to your SD set. How big are all these tv's? If they aren't very big, I'd take the easy way out and use existing cable to all of them and live with SD. Then I'd buy a couple more D* RF remotes off ebay so you don't have to carry the same one around. I got one for $4.50 shipped the other day.
> 
> My 2 cents.


thanks so much guys! You answered my question perfectly. I would prefer not to buy splitter etc etc....much simpler and cheaper to output TVs this way.

Thanks again, this is a great, helpful place!


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

From an HR21 I run
HDMI to HD TV
Component to HD TV
Svideo to Standard TV

You cannot do more than 3 tv's total without splitters.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You said that two of your TVs in the basement have HDMI and component. Does that mean those 2 TVs are High Def? If so don't you want a Hi-Def signal going to them? I personally wouldn't want to go through all the work of getting this set up just to watch Standard Def on an HDTV.

If they are HDTVs I would recommend getting something like this so you can take the HDMI output of the DirecTV box and send it to up to 4 HDTVs. 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=6193&seq=1&format=2

For your old SDTV you could just use a cheap RF modulator like Joe Diamond was talking about to take the S-Video output of the DirecTV box and send it out over your homes coax system to your older TV on channel 3 or 4.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 15, 2010)

Again, great advice. One of the TVs is in a gym/exercise room, its not a huge panel, and frankly I'm not too worried about hidef on that one....just having the ability to watch something while my wife is on the treadmill (and hopefully me, if I can stick to my new year's resolution :lol

so I have PLENTY of options to accomplish my goal, thanks again.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> You said that two of your TVs in the basement have HDMI and component. Does that mean those 2 TVs are High Def? If so don't you want a Hi-Def signal going to them? I personally wouldn't want to go through all the work of getting this set up just to watch Standard Def on an HDTV.
> 
> If they are HDTVs I would recommend getting something like this so you can take the HDMI output of the DirecTV box and send it to up to 4 HDTVs.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=6193&seq=1&format=2
> ...


He could do this, but since both the HDMI and the component output HD signals, it's probably just easier to send HDMI to one HDTV and component (plus audio) to the other HDTV.

Also, if it's just one SDTV, it might be easier just to run the S-video (and audo) directly to that TV.



MountainMan10 said:


> From an HR21 I run
> HDMI to HD TV
> Component to HD TV
> Svideo to Standard TV
> ...


Actually, doesn't the HR21 have a 4th output of composite (RCA)??


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

DogLover said:


> He could do this, but since both the HDMI and the component output HD signals, it's probably just easier to send HDMI to one HDTV and component (plus audio) to the other HDTV.


I originally assumed he had 3 HDTVs (1 upstairs 2 in the basement) which is why I suggested the HDMI splitter so he could just run HDMI to all 3.

It sounds like he only really cares about getting the Hi-Def signal to 2 TVs though. So I would suggest running HDMI to the HDTV in the basement (that way he only has to run 1 wire for long distances) and then use Component Video and either digital audio or RCA audio to the TV in the same room as the DirecTV receiver.

For the other 2 TVS he doesn't care about getting Hi-Def to I would just use the RF modulator hooked up to the S-video and RCA audio outs of the DirecTV receiver. He would then hook the Coax out on the Modulator into his home Coax system. Then he just has to hook up the other 2 basement TVs to his home Coax system (which they probably are already hooked up to) and tune them to channel 3 or 4 depending on what he sets up the RF modulator for. This saves him from running long RCA or S-video cables all over his basement.

Of course he can only do that if he doesn't have the Coax network already getting a signal from an Antenna or cable provider (if he has cable internet service).



DogLover said:


> Actually, doesn't the HR21 have a 4th output of composite (RCA)??


I'm pretty sure it does. It only has 2 analog audio outputs though, so if he has to use one of those with the component video run instead of the digital audio output, then it only leaves him with 1 more audio output (which he would have to split if he was going to use the 2 composite video, or s-video and composite video).


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> ...I'm pretty sure it does. It only has 2 analog audio outputs though, so if he has to use one of those with the component video run instead of the digital audio output, then it only leaves him with 1 more audio output (which he would have to split if he was going to use the 2 composite video, or s-video and composite video).


Your right. If he can't use the digital audio output(s) for one of the TV's, then he would be limited to 3 TV's without splitting something.


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 15, 2010)

man, I owe you guys a pizza or something!

I plan on retaining Comcast for my internet, so I guess the RF Modulator idea won't work.

And I'm ok with that, I will run HDMI to one tv, component to the other, and finally s-video or even composite to the third. I don't really care about the third, its an old 27" glass Sony CRT that is just for the kids to watch cartoons on.

Thanks again everyone, very very helpful!

(Called directv and asked them the same question, that was a big mistake, they said you need 4 boxes...)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

tagheuer said:


> I plan on retaining Comcast for my internet, so I guess the RF Modulator idea won't work.


It could still work if you can access your cable wiring easily. You just need to make sure that the line from Comcast goes directly to your cable modem and doesn't get split up and sent out to all the other TVs.

Actually, it would probably still work anyway as Comcast will most likely come out and put a signal blocker outside your house that blocks all of the analog channels from coming into your house, so you won't be able to watch the channels (a lot of the time you can still get the clear QAM channels though if your TV has a QAM tuner).


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

You haven't mentioned the distances the TVs are from each other, but check out monoprice.com for large variety of cable lengths. Good prices and good quality in my experience so far. Prices at Best Buy are a true rip off in comparison.


----------

